# Addonsliste



## Hausverstand (22. Februar 2009)

So habe mir die Themen so durchegschaut und finde ein wichtige Thema fehlt.

und zwar:

Postet mal die euch so bekannten Addons wo ihr beschreibt was sie können und mit download link bitte.

Dieser Beitrag könnte echt zu was wirklich hilfreichem werden.

Lg euer Hausverstand


----------



## Hirsi325 (22. Februar 2009)

Squared: Ein hilfreiches Addon, welches euch die Warband Mitglieder anzeigt.


CleanUnitFrames: Ein Addon mit dem ihr beliebige Sachen ausblenden könnt (Playerbuffs, Playerdebuffs, Partydebuffs...)

Das sind die die ich grad mal so gefunden hab.


----------



## Zenotaph (23. Februar 2009)

Da ich noch auf ein Warhammer X-Pearl warte, benutze ich sehr wenige:
Mobhealth ist ja bekannt. Was eventuell weniger bekannt ist: PlanB
Für Schwertmeister eine große Erleichterung, da es die Buttonleiste je nach Balance umschaltet.
Normal=Leiste1
Verbessert=Leiste2
Perfekt=Leiste3
So komm ich mit 2 fixen Leisten im UI aus, da eine für meine Aktionen reicht.
Zudem muss ich nicht ständig im Hinterkopf behalten, was jetzt wann einsatzfähig ist.


----------



## wow.MNS (23. Februar 2009)

Hallo!
Hier sind mal die AddOns, die ich benutze und weiterempfehlen kann:

- Chat Alert! - Töne im Chatfenster
- BuffThrottle
- Clock - Uhr fürs Interface
- CustomMap - Karte mit verschiedenen Einstellungen
- Moth - Fenster beim Überfahren mit der Maus über einen Mob, Npc, Spieler oder Gegenstand
- NAMBLA - AddOn für die Action Bar
- Warhammerr Scrolling Combat Text (auch WSCT) - Zu empfehlen!
und zu guter letzt natürlich das wichtigste *Squared*! Dieses AddOn ist eine riesige Erleichterung für Heiler aber auch für alle anderen Karrieren. Ich glaube AddOn wäre die eine oder andere Gruppe schon gescheitert!

Ich habe noch einige mehr aber diese hier sind für mich die wichtigsten!

Gruß,
stunner


----------



## Teal (24. Februar 2009)

Hirsi325 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> CleanUnitFrames: Ein Addon mit dem ihr beliebige Sachen ausblenden könnt (Playerbuffs, Playerdebuffs, Partydebuffs...)
> 
> Das sind die die ich grad mal so gefunden hab.


Hatte ich selber sehr lange, wird aber inzwischen nicht mehr upgedatet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Darum mein Tipp: Pure




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*BuffThrottle* braucht man inzwischen übrigens *nicht* mehr, wurde seit einigen Patches direkt in den Spielclienten integriert. :-)

Auch noch ein *Muss* sind für mich neben *Squared* Addons wie BuffHead



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
und State of Realm 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## wow.MNS (24. Februar 2009)

Aha! Das mit BuffThrottle wusste ich nicht. Aber danke! Gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Das letzte AddOn von dir finde ich klasse. Hau ich mir nach den Serverwartungen erstmal rein xD

Gruß!


----------



## Helwalker89 (24. Februar 2009)

buffhead find ich persönl. nich so dolle hatte es auch mal ne zeit lang drauf abba es macht das ganze doch ein bissl unübersichtlich vorallem im rvr wenn man als bw 3-6 dots auf einem oder mehreren zielen ticken hat
und anstelle von pure kann ich auch PsiStatus empfehlen


----------



## Teal (24. Februar 2009)

Helwalker89 schrieb:


> buffhead find ich persönl. nich so dolle hatte es auch mal ne zeit lang drauf abba es macht das ganze doch ein bissl unübersichtlich vorallem im rvr wenn man als bw 3-6 dots auf einem oder mehreren zielen ticken hat
> [...]


Ich finds ganz praktisch, mein Main ist halt Tank. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da ich ohnehin immer direkt im Getümmel bin, passt das schon. Bei Ranged-Klassen glaub ich Dir gerne, da die Skalierung der Timer ja von der Entfernung zum Ziel abhängt.


----------



## Elindir (26. Februar 2009)

für vernünftige buff Anzeige, kann ich daocbuff empfehlen

Dadurch kann man die Debuffs und normalen Buffs voneinander trennen. Auch beim Target kann man zB nur Debuffs anzeigen lassen usw.


----------



## Valtina (26. Februar 2009)

... bevor hier alle einzeln gepostet werden... Curse.com

aussuchen - durchlesen - downloaden - installieren - geniessen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

^^


----------



## Beowoulf (26. Februar 2009)

Valtina schrieb:


> ... bevor hier alle einzeln gepostet werden... Curse.com
> 
> aussuchen - durchlesen - downloaden - installieren - geniessen
> 
> ...



- Klugscheisser
- interessiert kein Schwein
- vielleicht vorher mal den thread-titel genau durchlesen und nachdenken ob man(n) ihn auch versteht
- sich solche unnötigen posts sparen
-  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Zum Thema:  was mir hier noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Waaaghbar

Eine oder zwei Leisten, die am oberen und/oder am unteren Bildschirmrand viele nützliche Informationen zum Spiel anzeigen - Wie Titanbar bei WeeehohhhhWeeeh

Sonst verwende ich eigendlich auch die üblichen hier schon angeführten Addon's


----------



## Teal (26. Februar 2009)

Beowoulf schrieb:


> [...]
> Zum Thema:  was mir hier noch nicht aufgefallen ist: Waaaghbar
> 
> Eine oder zwei Leisten, die am oberen und/oder am unteren Bildschirmrand viele nützliche Informationen zum Spiel anzeigen - Wie Titanbar bei WeeehohhhhWeeeh
> ...


Hatte ich auch lange Zeit drauf. Nutze nun aber Warboard. Hat einen ähnlichen Funktionsumfang, lässt sich aber modularer einstellen. Alternativ gibt's auch noch die SNT-Bar. Ist mir aber ehrlich gesagt etwas zu voll. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helwalker89 (26. Februar 2009)

anstatt DaoCbuff kann ich auch noch duff empfehlen


----------



## wow.MNS (26. Februar 2009)

Also ich war persönlich nicht so von waaaghbar überzeugt. Es ist sicherlich ganz praktisch aber irgendwie empfand ich es als nervend. Ich schau mir mal die SNT-Bar und das Warboard an. Mal sehen ob es mir was nützt!

Welches AddOn ich ebenfalls gut finde ist, Rarity.



> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Um jedes Item wird ein farbiger Rand gelegt, der das Genre des Items zeigt. Sehr nützlich. So muss man sich nicht immer das ganze Eq ansehen (also über jedes Item herüberfahren).

Empfinde ich als sehr sehr empfehlenswert.

Gruß!


----------



## Skathloc (26. Februar 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> State of Realm
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das funktioniert leider nur wenn genug andere auf dem Server das Addon benutzen, da die Informationen über Gebiete in denen man nicht ist anscheinend über einen eigenen Chatkanal aufgenommen werden.


----------



## Teal (26. Februar 2009)

Alternativ wird die Info auch wie gehabt über die Ingamekarte geholt. Ist dann halt etwas ungenauer. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valtina (27. Februar 2009)

Beowoulf schrieb:


> - Klugscheisser
> - interessiert kein Schwein
> - vielleicht vorher mal den thread-titel genau durchlesen und nachdenken ob man(n) ihn auch versteht
> - sich solche unnötigen posts sparen
> ...



1. Valtina- weiblicher Name - also flames bitte in der weiblichen Form
2. Ansichtssache
3. habe ich - MEIN Wissen über Addons habe ich von Curse und wer kann die Addons besser beschreiben als die Programmierer selbst
4. dito
5. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Topic:
Meine Favoriten:
1. Die SNT-Serie

SNT Buttons - http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-ad.&#46...nt-buttons.aspx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SNT CastBar - http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-ad.&#46...nt-castbar.aspx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SNT Panel - http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-ad.&#46.../snt-panel.aspx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SNT Info - http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-ad.&#46...6;/snt-bar.aspx 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



2. Show Health Percent - http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...lthpercent.aspx



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hiermit werden neben den normalen Targets auch die Keeptore in % angezeigt

3. Autodismount - http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...s/dismount.aspx
Automatisches abmounten, sobald man eine Aktion ausführt...

Ansonsten gibt es immo 600+ (habe sie nicht alle gezählt) Addons, von denen ich einige getestet, weiter benutze und auch welche, die ich wieder verworfen habe.
Ist halt Geschmackssache und ein Ding, wie man sie der eigenen Spielweise und den eigenen Bedürfnissen anpasst (darum mein Verweis an curse.com).


----------



## Teal (27. Februar 2009)

Oh fein, die Castbar ist nett. Habe hier bislang noch die Standardbar. Als Alternative zu den SNT-Buttons (kannte ich leider bis daton noch nicht) verwendet ich NAMBLA + den Custom Textures Mod:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helwalker89 (27. Februar 2009)

bei mir sind nach den installieren der costume textures für nambla die zahlen usw. auf den button verlohren gegangen ( 1,2, alt1, strg1 usw. werden nich mehr angezeigt) auch nachdem ich es wieder runtergehauen hab blieben die zahlen weg hab auch nambla runtergehauen und die beiden einträge im user ordner gelöscht, und die zahlen sind immer noch weg
jetzt hab ich die snt buttons drauf und ratet mal ... richtig immer noch weg, hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt keine lust alle addons runterzuhauen und neu zu konfigurieren (hab auch das von teal und musstes auch auf 1680*1050 umstellen), weis wer wie ich die zahlen auf die buttons wieder draufbekomme


----------



## Teal (27. Februar 2009)

Das Problem liebt beim Addon "ActionBarColor". Hier die gleichnamige LUA-Datei mit dem Texteditor öffnen und die Zeile 
	
	



```
self.m_Windows[BUTTON_TEXT]:Show(false)
```
 entweder löschen oder den Wert auf *(true)* stellen. Dann sind die Zahlen wieder da. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alternativ über den Curse-Clienten dieses Addon updaten. Sollte auch klappen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weil Du "mein" UI angesprochen hast:
Es gab übrigens eine neue Version von xHUD bei dem die Orbs für 1.1.1. gefixt wurden: *klick*. Hier gibt es das "Sanctuary UI" übrigens in verschiedenen Versionen zum Download.


----------



## Helwalker89 (27. Februar 2009)

was musste denn da gefixed werden bei mir funzen die einwand frei und danke für den tipp mit der .lua datei


----------



## Teal (28. Februar 2009)

Helwalker89 schrieb:


> was musste denn da gefixed werden bei mir funzen die einwand frei und danke für den tipp mit der .lua datei


Es gab einige Änderungen bei xHUD. Wenn man nun xHUD über den Curse-Clienten upgedatet hat, hat der Orb-Skin nicht mehr richtig funktioniert. Das wird mit diesem kleinen Fix gerichtet. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helwalker89 (28. Februar 2009)

asso hattes ewig nich geupdated deswegen hat es bei mir noch gefunzt^^


----------



## Tobilerone (2. März 2009)

Valtina schrieb:


> 2. Show Health Percent - http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...lthpercent.aspx
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich weiß nicht, aber da finde ich MobHealth irgendwie praktischer. Da bekommt man nicht nur die %, sondern auch generell die Lebenspunkte des Mobs angezeigt...

Was ich noch ganz nützlich finde ist Low HP, gerade wenn man mal in großen RvR Schalchten die Übersicht verliert, kann man dann schnell einen Trank einschmeißen und sich hinter die eigenen Reihen zurückziehen... ;D


----------



## shronk (2. März 2009)

Tobilerone schrieb:


> Was ich noch ganz nützlich finde ist Low HP, gerade wenn man mal in großen RvR Schalchten die Übersicht verliert, kann man dann schnell einen Trank einschmeißen und sich hinter die eigenen Reihen zurückziehen... ;D



Das macht WSCT auch. 




Was ich noch für addons gut find (ausser den schon genannten)

Dammaz Kron - Sammelt deine PvP Stats mit Kills und Deaths von wem etc. ab. Ganz nett wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 link

Killing Blow - Zeigt an wenn man nem Gegner den Todesstoss verpasst ^^ link

Queue Queuer - Automatisches Joinen der SC sehr hilfreich wie ich finde link

Tidy Roll - Vereinfachtes Würfeln-Fenster. Linksklick Need, rechtsklick greed link

Tortall's Simplified Combat Chat  - Nen vereinfachter Combat Chat, der einen schnelleren und besseren Überblick gewährt. link


----------



## Knight of Dark (7. März 2009)

Ein kleines, aber Feines Add-on ist NPC Item Sale Price

Es macht nichts anderes als bei jedem gegenstand das geld anzugeben, das man beim NPC-Händler bekommt. so sieht man auf einen blick welches item man wegwerfen soll und welches man doch lieber behalten soll.

Früher habe ich immer zähne und so weggeworfen und zwergenbärte behalten, da ich dachte, die sind von mehr wert, dank nisp weiss ich nun, es war gerade umgekehrt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (13. März 2009)

Da ich z. Z. viel mit meinen Heilertwinks in den Lower Tiers unterwegs bin, möchte ich Euch gerne noch folgendes Addon zeigen, welches ich erst kürzlich gefunden habe:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hopper

Nicht viel mehr als eine kleine Statusleiste, die es aber in sich hat. Hier kann man zwischen den Gruppen mit einem Klick hin- und herswitchen. Besonders toll, wenn man mal wieder der einzige Heiler im Szenario ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Nachteil: Dafür muss natürlich immer noch ein Platz in der Gruppe sein. Ist eine Gruppe voll, bringt das Addon leider nicht viel. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## shronk (13. März 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Da ich z. Z. viel mit meinen Heilertwinks in den Lower Tiers unterwegs bin, möchte ich Euch gerne noch folgendes Addon zeigen, welches ich erst kürzlich gefunden habe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Versteh ich jetzt nich ganz wozu du denn in der einen oder anderen Gruppe sein musst resp hin und herswitchst? Oder is das für Leute ohne Sqared?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (13. März 2009)

Gruppenheilung geht nur auf die eigene Gruppe. Somit bringt da auch Squared nichts. Man kann zwar die Leute targetten aber die (Gruppen-)Heilung kommt nur bei der eigenen Leuten an. Singleheals gehen natürlich wie gewohnt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## picky123 (14. März 2009)

Nichts ist nerviger in WAR, als das es kaum Assist gibt, und man deshalb oft verliert.
Deshalb eigentlich ein Pflichtaddon meiner Meinung nach.
ISAssistTracker 
http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...isttracker.aspx


----------



## shronk (16. März 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> Da ich z. Z. viel mit meinen Heilertwinks in den Lower Tiers unterwegs bin, möchte ich Euch gerne noch folgendes Addon zeigen, welches ich erst kürzlich gefunden habe:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich benutz das Addon auch um single-gruppen joiner auf die nerven zu gehn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Asoziales verhalten sollte schliesslich nicht noch belohnt werden.


----------



## shronk (25. März 2009)

WarWhisperer fehlt noch.

Damit werden alle PNs in einem Fenster angezeigt, mit diversten Tabs für jede Person. Sehr nützlich wie ich finde. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (25. März 2009)

Finde ich auch. Hab schon oft erlebt, das meine Whispers im Kampfgetümmel untergegangen sind. Das Problem löst WarWhisperer mit einem schönen Fenster, welches die Dialoge in Tabs darstellt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## softcake_orange (7. April 2009)

- *Tome Titan* (Alles was es in der Welt so zu entdecken gibt, steht hier drin)
- *Duff Timer* (Frei verschiebbare, farbige Buff und Debuff Anzeigen)
- *Dammaz Kron* (PvP Statistik über Siege, Niederlagen, Todesstöße eingebaut in den Wälzer)

Zu bekommen auf Curse.


----------



## Omidas (7. April 2009)

Viele meiner Addons wurden bereits genant, deswegen nur ein paar:

Casualties of War
Regestriert die gesamten Kills aus seinem Momentanen Gebiet und zählt sie auf. Sehr gut
um den Überblick zu behalten. Gibt auch ein Fenster, wo drin steht, wer wie viele Kills oder
Tode hatte.
Man weiß also, wo viele Kämpfe sind, wie diese grob ausgegangen sind und wann diese
Kämpfe statt gefunden haben.
Auch praktisch bei einem Festungskampf. Kurz vorm rush die Liste für das Festungsgebiet
zurück setzen und dann schauen wie es läuft. Kann man dann ungefähr abschätzen, wie
viele Deffer oben schatzungsweise noch Leben.
Dort glaube ich nur mit englischen Namen. Mir hat mal wer ne deutsche Version gegeben,
habe aber den Link dazu nicht mehr.

zMailMod
Sehr praktisches Tool um den Briefkasten angenehmer zu machen. War zu beginn vor allem
dadurch genial, da man direkt mehrere Sachen anhängen konnte und das Tool den immer
einzeln pro Brief versendet hat. Braucht man zwar nicht mehr, hat aber noch andere
Vorteile.
Mehrer Briefe öffnen und Anhang entnehmen und bestimmte Gegenstände direkt ins Fenster
des Briefes legen. Mit einem Char nen Sammelberuf, aber der verarbeiter auf nem anderen.
Einfach Button klicken und alle (z Materiallien zur Talismanherstellung werden angehängt.

Aura
Graphisches Anzeigetool für bestimmte Buffs und Debuffs.
Mal wieder vergessen dir als Runi eine Eidrune zu geben und schon wird dir eine kleine Grapik
angezeigt, die dich daran erinnert. Du hast einen Heilungsdebuff? Erstell dir eine Riesengroße
Warnung, die du nicht übersehen kannst.
Aber den ganzen Umfang zu erklären ... dauert lange, deswegen mach ichs einfach und 
Verweise auf das Addon PowerAuras von WoW, weil es da zwei Erkläungen hier auf Buffed gibt.
Addonwerkstatt
Addon der Woche
Nicht ganz den Umfang hat es aber die Hauptaufgaben sind gleich.


----------



## Teal (20. April 2009)

Hab eben die WAR-Addonseite für 1.2.1 upgedatet. Viel Spaß damit! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Omidas (21. April 2009)

Danke erstmal für Update @ Teal

Und dann würde ich noch ein kleines Addon hier vorbringen, dass ein wenig mehr
Platz auf dem Bildschirm macht, indem es einen Ersatz für Standard Loot Fenster
gibt:

Tidy Roll

Mich stört immer das riesen Lootfenster das im Kampf aufploppt und mir dadurch die
Sicht versperrt. Auch die Position nervte mich etwas.

Und mit diesem Addon kann man beides beheben. Die Position ist frei verschiebbar und
die größe ist mit dem eines Standard Actionbar Buttons vergleichbar. Alles was nicht
unbedingt nötig ist, wurde entfernt und paar Zusatzinformationen hinzugefügt.
So wird immer Das Icon der Klasse angezeigt, für den dieses Item bestimmt ist. (Glaube)
leider nicht die Rasse, wenn es nur eine benutzen kann. Bei Items für die man nicht mit
würfeln kann, wird das Fenster ausgeschwärzt.

Wie erwähnt, wurden die Buttons für Gier Bedarf und Passen entfernt um es kompakt zu
machen. Diese Eigenschaften wurden auf die Maustasten übertragen. Standardmäßig ist
linke Maustaste Bedarf, R-Maus Gier und Mitte Passen.

Weiterhin kann man wählen ob man für jedes ITem um das geürfelt werden kann ein
eigenes Icon erstellt werden soll, oder ob sie übereinander liegen und man eines nach dem
anderen ab arbeiten muss.

Der einzige Nachteil an dem Addon ist für mich, dass es nicht ganz so auffällig ist und
dadurch vielleicht mal übersehen werden kann. Aber dafür kann man es sich dann einfach
zentral genug postieren, so dass es leicht ins Auge fällt aber nicht störend dadurch wird.

Also wer ein wenig Ordnung haben will und dem die eingebaute Mytic Lösung etwas 
unhandlich ist, kann das ja einfach einmal austesten.


----------



## Teal (21. April 2009)

Omidas schrieb:


> Danke erstmal für Update @ Teal
> 
> [...]
> 
> ...


Kein Ding. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Leider gibt es bislang (noch) keinen BLASC-Support. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber immerhin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da muss ich leider zustimmen, war mir bisher auch zu unauffällig das Addon, aber ich glaube inzwischen kann man da mehr anzeigen lassen, oder? (die Rahmen in der Wertigkeit, Klassenicons der Klasse, für die das Item ist, usw.)


----------



## Omidas (22. April 2009)

Ja, man kann das so konfigurieren.

Rahmenfarbe nach Itemfarbe anzeigen lassen (Grün, Blau, Lila, Gelb).
Die Anzeige der Klasse wird über ein kleines Klassensmbol in einer Ecke
gelöst. Aber wie geschrieben, geht das leider nicht für Items, die für
ein bestimmtes Volk sind (also es erscheint kein Menschensymbol). Da
man aber eh die meiste Zeit mit echtem BEdarf rum läuft, ist das auch
kein Problem, da es ausgeschwärzt wird, wenn man nicht drum würfeln
kann.

Gestern auch mal im Layouteditor das Fenster auf ca 3*3 cm hoch
gestellt und jetzt fällt es doch schon sehr leicht ins Auge, ohne zu stören.

Also wie gesagt einfach ausprobieren.


----------



## Teal (27. April 2009)

Gab übers WE mal wieder ein paar Updates bei einigen Addons. Habe diese nun auch in die Addonsektion eingepflegt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Moonstrider (12. Mai 2009)

Mich würds interessieren obs ein Addon gibt welches die Zeit bis zur erneuten Eroberung eines Ziels im RVR anzeigt.
Auf der Map wird ja nur die Zeit gezeigt die man ein Ziel halten muss bis es Belohnungfür´s halten gibt.

Oder hab ich es verpasst wahrzunehmen wo angezeigt wird wann ein Ziel wieder eroberbar wird?


----------



## Teal (13. Mai 2009)

hm... Also State of Realm hat solche Timer, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe zumindest. (Sorry ist schon wieder spät ^^ )


----------



## Shaft13 (16. Juni 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> hm... Also State of Realm hat solche Timer, wenn ich Dich richtig verstehe zumindest. (Sorry ist schon wieder spät ^^ )



Welches Add On braucht man denn um eine komplett schwarze Leiste unten im Bildschirm zu haben,wo man dann die Buttons, Karte, Chat reinpflanzen kann??Damit das wie ein Einheitliches Interface aussieht und nicht nach vielen Einzelteilen,die aneinandergereiht wurden?

Fertige UIs haben ja in der Regel sowas, aber habe noch nicht entdeckt,welches Add On das zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Teal (16. Juni 2009)

XPanels kann das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (17. Juni 2009)

gibt es eigentlich ein Addon mit dem man so eine Art Container für einzelne Fenster machen kann?
wenn man zum Beispiel viele kleine Icons hat die man einzeln platzieren muß, das man sie in ein einzelnes Fenster packen kann, damit man die komplett platzieren kann?


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (21. Juni 2009)

http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/details/mesh.aspx

Sollte gehen damit...


Mal ne Frage. Zur Moral leiste, Gibt es da was zum Ändern der Leiste das sie nach Oben geht bzw nach Unten?!


----------



## Teal (21. Juni 2009)

Nordwolf1980 schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> 
> Mal ne Frage. Zur Moral leiste, Gibt es da was zum Ändern der Leiste das sie nach Oben geht bzw nach Unten?!


http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...icalmorale.aspx
Ohne Garantie, dass das Addon noch geht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (21. Juni 2009)

Ah nett, jo das funktioniert noch


----------



## Kontinuum (22. Juni 2009)

Ich suche ein Add-On mit dem man bestimmte Ausrüstungszusammenstellungen anfertigen kann, die dann auf knopfdruck umgeschaltet werden können.

edit: also so wie outfitter/closetgnome bei wow

edit2: Habe schon was gefunden: http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...osetgoblin.aspx


----------



## Teal (22. Juni 2009)

Ja, das Addon verwende ich selber auch. Klappt auch noch mit der aktuellen Version problemlos.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (22. Juni 2009)

Teal schrieb:


> http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...icalmorale.aspx
> Ohne Garantie, dass das Addon noch geht.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


tut es

gibt es eigentlich ein Addon mit dem man die Moralleiste in mehreren Spalten und Zeilen anordnen kann?


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (22. Juni 2009)

Hm suche da eine neue Minimap, Die ich habe damit kann ich mich nicht für das SZ anmelden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Francis MacBeth (22. Juni 2009)

Updaten reicht, cMap wurde angepasst


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (22. Juni 2009)

ahh cMap ist sogar besser als meins was ich hatte :-) Vielen dank,


Und dieses Addon wo  er Automatisch auf die Medaillons würfelt, Ist das Aktuell und wie heißt das?


----------



## Teal (23. Juni 2009)

Brauchst Du nicht mehr. Ist nun im Standard-UI drin. Findest Du unter dem Menüpunkt für offene Gruppen. Haben wir unter anderem auch in der WAR Show Nummer 6 gezeigt.


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (23. Juni 2009)

ich Doof gar nicht gesehen :-) 

Danke und Nette Show mal wieder..


----------



## Nordwolf1980 (23. Juni 2009)

Hm Komisch, Hab ich gemacht das Eingestellt, aber er fragt mich immer ob ich auf die Medaillons Würfeln will Oo...


----------



## Teal (24. Juni 2009)

Dann hast Du es nicht bei Zahlungsmittel eingestellt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Helwalker89 (26. September 2009)

super addon und absolutes muss für crafter is motion
damit muss man nich jedes mal auf herstellen bei talisman oder pharma klicken sondern stellt ein wieviele man vom jeweiligen produkt herstellen will
hier der link
http://war.curse.com/downloads/war-addons/...ils/motion.aspx


----------

